# Dsl-Anschluss nach Umzug



## Bering (16. Juni 2005)

Im ganzen Umziehstress hab ich doch glatt vergessen bei 1und1 mein Dsl-Anschluss
 auf die neue Wohnung umleiten zulassen.Kurzerhand rief ich bei denen an und ließ die Adresse ändern.Sie sagten mir es könnte im Höchstfall 5 Wochen vergehen, bis sie Dsl wieder bei mir freigeschalten haben.Da war ich erstmal ein bisschen baff aber nun zu meinem Problem:
 Ab der vierten Woche warten dacht ich mir schließ ich einfach schonmal mein Dsl-Modem
 untem im Keller an und wenn dann der Tag kommt , andem Die "Power-Leuchte" aufgehört hat zu blinken kann ich wieder ins Internet.
 Mittlerweile sitz ich schon die 6 1/2 Woche vor dem Ding und es blingt immernoch.
 Die verkabelung ist richtig und wurde tausendmal überprüft.Ich kann sogar TELEFONIEREN!
 Nun bin ich ins grübeln gekommen, ob das nicht damit zusammenhängt, dass mein Modem nicht am PC angeschlossen ist.Es besteht mittlerweile nur eine Verbindung zum Strom und zur TAE-Dose.
 Weiß einer ob das auch klappt,ohne das Modem an den Pc anzuschließen?
 Danke im Voraus

 Bering


----------



## Dr Dau (18. Juni 2005)

Hallo!

Das Modem braucht nicht am PC angeschlossen sein, jedoch am Splitter.
U.u. muss das Modem aber resetet werden.
Netzwerkkabel aus dem WAN-Port ziehen, vom Stromnetz trennen, ein Augenblick warten und wieder alles miteinander verbinden.... und dann nur noch hoffen.
DSL hat aber nichts mit dem ISDN zu tun, daher sagt es auch nichts aus ob DSL funktioniert wenn Du telefonieren kannst.
Ansonsten würde ich nochmal bei 1&1 anrufen.

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## McVader83 (19. Juni 2005)

1&1 hat sich mit der neuen Flatrate ein wenig übernommen. Die sind total überlastet. Ich würde da einfach jeden Tag 2 mal anrufen und nachfragen, dann beschleunigen die das.


----------

